# Religious Sites More Likely To Have Malware and Viruses Than Adult Sites



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2014)

According to a study by computer security firm Symantec, 



> It is interesting to note that Web sites hosting adult/porno-
> 
> graphic content are not in the top five, but ranked tenth...
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 10, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Lucky for me I visit neither.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lucky for me I visit neither.



"An unexamined life is not worth living"
~Plato's _Apology_


Sometimes I have trouble telling them apart ...


----------

